

How to find a good open source project to learn a new language - JayInt

One of the most exciting things for a developer beginning a startup is the no-holds barred opportunity to choose their new language for their product or service. However picking the right language/framework, especially if it's reasonably new can be a difficult task; I find the best way to understand a language is by getting stuck into some good code to see how the wheels turn.<p>How did you find a great example of the language/framework you implemented?
======
tobylane
Find something with good documentation, support, community, activity, non-
corporate use (corporate use isn't as lively or forward-moving). It isn't so
much a past example of some use of what you want, just that they are common.
Marco of tumblr says they picked Php/etc because they wouldn't be the biggest
user of it, which is something you might want to avoid.

